# 6.5' Meyer Plow for Jeep Wrangler



## plown00b (Dec 6, 2012)

I've got a 6.5' Meyer plow for sale that fits a Wrangler. I bought this last winter for my Cherokee and had plans to modify the mount, but decided to get something that fit without needing to be modified. The guy I bought the plow from bought the plow and jeep together, but only wanted the jeep. When he took the plow off he said everything was working great, so that's really all I have to go by. The 2 things I do know that it needs is a new remote and one of the lenses on the lights needs to be replaced. I had a guy look at it and he said everything was there for hooking it up and is complete. I slapped a quick coat of paint on it and it has a good amount of cutting edge left. Let me know if you're interested. I'm located in Minnetonka, MN.

Bryan


----------

